# Honor thy plumber!



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

AtlantaPlumbers said:


> Aw damn I did know that!!
> Its late my bad


But you already told me you did not know....................Which is it?????


Now..............The reason I am being a deeek (short for Johnson) is because of the point Plumberman has made.

NO PROFESSION is more "Noble" or needed. Symbiosis is the order of the day.

Got no frame built by a framer?.....Got no House to plumb of electrify or sheetrock or cool/heat. Got no land sold by someone to you? Got nothing to frame upon. Got no land to frame upon? Got no money. Got no money? You are SOL.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

AtlantaPlumbers said:


> With due respect to all other trades.
> 
> Is not the plumbing trade the most noble of them all?
> Do we not provide the essential elements of a functioning society?
> ...



:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy
I am not worthy!



But on the other hand, without carpenters you would be cooking, crappin, and sleeping outside, and without electritians you wouldn't be able to see what you were cooking or would have to light that stove with a match:laughing:, and without HVAC guys you would be to frozen to cook.


Dave 



Dave


----------



## AtlantaPlumbers (Aug 14, 2008)

plumberman said:


> I see your point bro, but jog through a few of the past threads and now probably isn't the most opportune time to start this kind of topic. More than likely its going to get shredded. Just a little FYI


No doubt dude..
I wanted to ruffle some feathers tho
Plus its what we plumbers do

Now I got this 'deck builder' thinking he's somehow on my level...

All good fun. Cant what to see what the 'sparky's have to say.


----------



## AtlantaPlumbers (Aug 14, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> But you already told me you did not know....................Which is it?????
> 
> 
> Now..............The reason I am being a deeek (short for Johnson) is because of the point Plumberman has made.
> ...


We all make mistakes..
I learned that when I was in the union
Forgot it way back.

Next challenge o'smartest one?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

AtlantaPlumbers said:


> No doubt dude..
> I wanted to ruffle some feathers tho
> Plus its what we plumbers do
> 
> ...


There is no way I could sink that low.




.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

AtlantaPlumbers said:


> We all make mistakes..
> I learned that when I was in the union
> Forgot it way back.
> 
> Next challenge o'smartest one?



The bone has been picked. There is no argument left. Bait as you will. I am not biting! (my teeth marks have already been applied)


----------



## AtlantaPlumbers (Aug 14, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> Yes, I grew up in a house without indoor plumbing, able to cook and clean just fine, *plumbers are way down the list.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U already did


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

AtlantaPlumbers said:


> U already did



Now you are just being an INTOXICATED @&#^%$. You lose.


----------



## AtlantaPlumbers (Aug 14, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> The bone has been picked. There is no argument left. Bait as you will. I am not biting! (my teeth marks have already been applied)


Ah the ol *Punch And Run* trick eh?
Well I wont chess box with a ghost
However I will be here if you need entertainment

...or practice


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

AtlantaPlumbers said:


> U already did


Yeah, okay.



AtlantaPlumbers said:


> With due respect to all other trades.
> 
> *Is not the plumbing trade the most noble of them all?*
> Do we not provide the essential elements of a functioning society?
> ...


Your head is probably too big for your shoulders, that's my opinion.

You are an elitist and braggadocios, you just don't know how to spell them.






.


.


----------



## AtlantaPlumbers (Aug 14, 2008)

mickeyco said:


> Yeah, okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me on that one my man


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

AtlantaPlumbers said:


> With due respect to all other trades.
> 
> Is not the plumbing trade the most noble of them all?
> Do we not provide the essential elements of a functioning society?
> ...


 
Let's give some credit to the Romans.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> OK Mr Plumber..............
> 
> Give me the derivation of the name Plumber.
> 
> ...


It is from the latin term meaning Worker with lead.

What did I win?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> It is from the latin term meaning Worker with lead.
> 
> What did I win?


You win the right to brag!!!!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> You win the right to brag!!!!


Brag about what?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Brag about what?


Exactly.

I knew, sooner or later, we would come to this conclusion!


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Atlanta, have you been a member on this site before under another alias?

This thread sounds a lot like a super duper roofer...

Mac








PUI


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm not sure whether to classify this whole thread as an abortion or a train wreck. Whatever it may be, it needs to fizzle out on its own, or I'll send it to the X Files.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'm not sure whether to classify this whole thread as an abortion or a train wreck. Whatever it may be, it needs to fizzle out on its own, or I'll send it to the X Files.


But DAMN!!! It was fun while it lasted!!!!!!!!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

Plumbum the Latin word for lead.

Plumbarius the Roman word for one who works with lead.

later shortened to Plumber.


----------

